
Git Paid – make code contributions and get paid - compil3r
https://hack.ether.camp/idea/git-paid---make-code-contributions-and-get-paidA
======
gus_massa
Wrong URL. It has an unnecessary "A" at the end.

[It's very suspicious that a 404 submission get 7 points. Remember that using
sockpupet/meatpupets are not allowed in HN.]

